# amplificador con pre y control de tonos



## lavallen (Nov 8, 2006)

si alguien tiene algun plano de un amplificador con pre y control de tonos (estereo)..porfavor hacermelo saber..gracias


----------



## koko (Feb 22, 2007)

en www.pablin.com.ar en la parte de electronica en audio.. tienen un par de cosas interesantes..

suerte!

koko


----------



## Dano (Feb 23, 2007)

Usa el TDA1524. tiene balance graves agudos y volumen


Saludos


----------



## pablofer (Jul 21, 2009)

hola lavallen te puedo aconsejar un apmlificador que yo mismo construi con el tda 2009 que justamente lo encontre en el foro y para hacer su preamplificador puedes usar el tda1524 los cuales estan probados te los adjunto para que los armes    por si acaso tienes que usar una fuente de 12 v nomas pero al menos de 1 a 2 amperios y bien filtrada.
tranquilamente puedes usar los parlantes grandes de tu equipo de sonido, espero que te sirva el amplificador adios
suludos de P@blito √


----------



## phavlo (Sep 15, 2010)

hola alguno tiene el preamplificador con tonos que se encuentra en la revista saber electronica nº6 ? 
gracias


----------



## Dj Max (Nov 23, 2010)

gracias *POR* el aporte muy bueno! pero una pregunta!!! para q*U*e se necesita el lm 7809 es para disminuir la tension?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dj Max dijo:


> gracias x el aporte muy bueno! pero una pregunta!!! para qe se necesita el lm 7809 es para disminuir la tension?


 
Donde esta el regulador ese? no lo vi en los circuitos puestos mas arriba?


----------



## Dj Max (Nov 23, 2010)

Tipo de Archivo: rar     *tda1524_123.rar *
es el q*U*e lleva el tda 1524! para q*U*e es su funcionamiento ahi¿gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dj Max dijo:


> Tipo de Archivo: rar     *tda1524_123.rar *
> es el qe lleva el tda 1524! para qe es su funcionamiento ahi¿gracias


 

Ja ja ja mas ciego que una tapia, no lo habia visto, y si, es para regular el voltaje que alimenta el CI.


----------



## ayc (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola amigo entra a www.construyasuvideorockola.com
ahi vas a encontrar enla se3ccion proyectos de amplificadores con preamplificadores .suerte atte ayc


----------

